# Kim Kardashian Series: FIYJBF



## barbie.doll (Feb 28, 2010)

*Have any of you girls tried Kim K's workout DVDs? If so, how do you like them? Is there anything you dislike about them? *

I just bought the 3-pack from her site for $25 (promotional code "love" for the month of February.) I checked the videos out that the site had and the moves looked like they would really kick my butt, so I gave in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The 3-pack set includes the 3 DVDs:

_*Ultimate Butt Body Sculpt*
__
Kim’s Butt & Body Toning Techniques!

A quick paced workout formulated to have you squatting and lunging to a more beautiful backside in less than five days! This workout isolates and conditions all muscle groups of the butt, hips, legs, arms and midsection while burning 100s of calories.

Warm up with trainer Jen Galardi as she guides Kim through key visualization techniques that introduces your body to interval training. Jen also includes a “No Cheat Check” to ensure proper form is maintained throughout the entire workout.

Kim’s first 15-minute workout focuses on:

Squat, lunge and quad series to start the burn
Added turn squats, overhead press and oblique reaches to amplify results
Step touch to step jump introduction for a touch of dance
Hamstring curls & plyometric jumps, squeeze and muscle holds
She’ll kick it up a notch in the next 20-minutes workout, adding more movement and height before finishing with a series of stretches. Kim will stick with it as long as you do, while Jen demonstrates the advanced option for those ready to take it to the next level.

The no-excuse 5 minute Bonus Butt Blast “Tush Push” combines isometric contractions and holds with waist whittling crunches. Blast for five minutes to tone and tighten your backside- what better way to flaunt your curves and strut your stuff! It’s the perfect tune-up before a night out in your favorite denim.

It takes more than great genes to have a great butt, and this workout will have you feeling fabulous and ensure you’ll Fit In Your Jeans By Friday




*Amazing Abs*

Kim’s Curve Shaping Workout!

Love Your Curves! A beautiful booty is essential to looking great in your jeans. But what good is a drop-dead bottom without a great top? Amazing Abs Body Sculpt is an ab defining and calorie burning workout utilizing isolation techniques to tighten, tone and accentuate your curves.

Warm up with chest, arm, ab sculpting and key stretches to get your body prepped for a posture improving workout. Trainer Jen Galardi believes itall starts with your core, and extra emphasis on abs is exactly what every girl needs to feel confident and sexy.

Kim’s first workout focuses on your core, arms, hams and balance in a great cardio workout, while her second includes pushups and stair runners and teaches proper breathing techniques.

Get your sweat on with:

Core twists and plank extensions
Ab and leg extensions
Tummy sleeking core contractions
Oblique lengthening standing crunches
Hold and kick combos
Standing tricep pulls, lifts, and extensions
Pulse training
Cardio plank drills
Finally, the “No Pooch Pull” hip lifts with plank holds make the bonus Ab Blast a tummy sleeking and posture improving must-do workout!

This workout will definitely help you Fit In Your Jeans By Friday!




*Butt Blasting Cardio Step*

Kim’s Favorite Butt Toning Cardio Technique!

Get VIP Access to the in-depth step routine Kim uses to maintain her famous booty!

Confidence in yourself is the #1 avenue to looking great and feeling sexy, and if you embrace your body, curves and all, you know how important a fun and effective cardio workout is in maintaining your health and wellness.

Warm up to the basics: step touch, step tap , step knee, step straddle, and step pulse. These basic steps will get you started for a series of heart pumping choreography that doesn’t even feel like working out!

Kim’s first workout contains unique Cha Cha Cha and Mambo moves, leading into a second workout that will have your heart rate pumping and your legs looking delicious. The final workout is a non-stop interval that just won’t quit, leading into a bonus workout where you can add your own personal style, challenging yourself while putting all three workouts together.

Kim’s Butt Blasting Cardio Step is fun, sexy and 100% Kim_!

I'll be sure to let you guys know what I think of them as I try them out! Wish me luck!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 28, 2010)

i tried one of them i forget which but i found it a little hard to keep up because she didnt explain what to do next and kim is a little boring for me to watch while working out lol but let us know what you think of them!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

haha i just tried the ultimate butt body workout & i actually love it! Really simple steps but you get a good workout & i got really minor(almost insignificant) muscle aches the next day! I have yet to try the rest but i think i'll love it!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2010)

please let us know how ou like them. for us with junk in the trunk, a good targetted workout for the backside is kind of hard to come by.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

I tried and I didn't liked it \: I wasn't getting the workout that I really wanted, and it requeried some equipment which I don't have! But I'm loving the  Exhale Body Sculpt workout dvds! It made me have some abs and lose some inches


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried them and hated it. It was boring, she doesn't explain very well, and most of it didn't really give me a "Oh this feels like it's doing something"... So I did Skinny Bitch fitness instead. LOVED it. Amazon.com: Skinny Bitch Fitness: Body: Skinny Bitch, Darren Capik: Movies & TV


----------



## barbie.doll (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_I tried them and hated it. It was boring, she doesn't explain very well, and most of it didn't really give me a "Oh this feels like it's doing something"... So I did Skinny Bitch fitness instead. LOVED it. Amazon.com: Skinny Bitch Fitness: Body: Skinny Bitch, Darren Capik: Movies & TV_

 
I loved the Skinny Bitch series... I actually tried going vegan after reading their book, but I failed. But I did feel good while doing so because I was eating lots of greens. I just love my dairy too much to give up. I tried the imitation cheeses and hated them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'll definitely look into their workout series! Thanks for letting me know.

I'll also be sure to update this thread after I try the Kim K. videos!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually seen a short interview with Kim and a trainer and she showed how to to do a couple of her fav toning exercises, so I remembered how to do one that I thought looked different lol and I seriously think it's helped tone my butt! I don't know if that exercise is in this series though lol. I do it along with other toning exercises 3x a week and cardio daily and I'm really happy with my results. Glute kickbacks are the best exercise for ur butt! I was thinking about ordering this set of dvds because I have a body type like hers too, but I can never get into them as much as working out on my own.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 1, 2010)

I was thinking of ordering the DVD's too so I'm gonna wait and see how u like them. I also have a similar body shape to Kim's, so hoping what works for her will also work for me


----------



## barbie.doll (Apr 1, 2010)

I too, have Kim's body shape. I guess I can say that was the main reason why I ordered her series -- I want my body to  like that when I'm through!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2010)

I am really interested in buying a work out video, what's the verdict on this one?


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 17, 2014)

Great series, I particularly like the DVDs with her trainer Jennifer Galardi. She kicks your butt! The step series is fun if you like step aerobics as well.


----------

